# Ruler of the Galaxy (Adagio, HS, HB, Spitfire, CineSamples HWW, Requiem Light)



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's a new sci-fi / action track I made this week. I think that although I'm quite pleased with the mix, it could be improved upon - unfortunately I don't have time for that at the moment.

Libraries used: Adagio for Vln I & II, HS for the rest of the strings, Albion and Cinesamples HollyWoodwinds for the woodwinds, HB for the brass, Spitfire Percussion, Requiem Light.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F50387061&secret_url=false[/flash]

http://soundcloud.com/mihkelz/ruler-of-the-galaxy

Thanks for listening, your thoughts are more than welcome!


----------



## sherief83 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds very nice. Adagio Sounds great!


----------



## Kralc (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice track, "Captain" 

At around 0:48 are those pizz. strings with the ww or a harp?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 22, 2012)

Kralc @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> Nice track, "Captain"
> 
> At around 0:48 are those pizz. strings with the ww or a harp?



Thank you!

@0:48 - that's pizz from Adagio, the harp enters only a few seconds later though, playing arpeggios doubled by high woodwinds.


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 22, 2012)

Wonderful track Mikhel, really fun composition and enticing; your template is also really beautifully on display here.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 23, 2012)

zacnelson @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> Wonderful track Mikhel, really fun composition and enticing; your template is also really beautifully on display here.



Thanks Zac! The template itself has evolved quite a bit and continues to do so. Can't wait to complement it with some of the upcoming woodwind libs though...


----------



## Vision (Jun 23, 2012)

Very cool composition. Reminds me of Jerry Goldsmith in some spots. Mix is on point too. Nice work man.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jun 24, 2012)

Very well done with both the composition and the mix! Like it a lot.


----------



## Manuel (Jun 25, 2012)

very nice composition! beautiful.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## Karisigurd (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome, I think this fits the scifi genre perfectly, really enjoyed listening, good work!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 28, 2012)

Karisigurd @ Wed Jun 27 said:


> Awesome, I think this fits the scifi genre perfectly, really enjoyed listening, good work!



Thank you!


----------



## benmrx (Sep 21, 2012)

........yeah.. that was bad ass! Requiem Light sounds great in this piece. It also shows that I haven't begun to scratch the surface of what's possible with Adagio. Can I ask which patches you're using around 1.12?


----------



## Danny_Owen (Sep 22, 2012)

This is arguably the best I've heard Adagio sounding, and the first time I've thought 'Ah, so this is what Adagio can do'. The shorts and runs in particular sounded phenomenal to my ears.

Really enjoyed the piece, very engaging composition. 

Hats off.


----------



## Ed (Sep 24, 2012)

Cool did you do anything special with the shorts here, or is it just one articulation being played here??

Whenever I try and use Adagios shorts they sound bad :| but they sound really good here? What are you doing differently?


----------



## TGV (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice work, very sci-fi. Jerry Goldsmith indeed comes to mind, but also a bit of the good old StarWars (1:18-1:25!). And the sound is excellent: dry, but not too much, bright, good violins. Nice.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind comments.



benmrx @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> ........yeah.. that was bad ass! Requiem Light sounds great in this piece. It also shows that I haven't begun to scratch the surface of what's possible with Adagio. Can I ask which patches you're using around 1.12?



Thank you!

This piece was composed in June, so I used patches from Adagio 1.0. Around 1:12 it's mostly Tapped Spic with some other types of spiccato thrown in at times (not layered).




> Cool did you do anything special with the shorts here, or is it just one articulation being played here??
> 
> Whenever I try and use Adagios shorts they sound bad but they sound really good here? What are you doing differently?



It's only one articulation at a time, mostly Tapped Spiccato or Feather Spicc. 
I only used close mics, applied a moderate amount of EQ to make them match better with the rest of my template, ran them through both QL Spaces and VSL Hybrid Reverb. I don't remember the exact reverb or EQ settings, but I could look them up if you're interested.


----------

